# Night time temps for jungle carpet python



## CrazyFrog (Dec 19, 2021)

I've been looking into rehoming my first snake, it's a adult female jungle carpet python

However, night time temps are all different on caresheets? Some say keep temps same all day/night round and some say let it drop to room temp at night, or drop it a few degrees.

The person i'm rehoming off says he keeps temps day and night the same.

If any one can please guide me correctly i'd be grateful!!


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Carpet Pythons are a difficult one as many are hybrids either clearly or secretly haha, so it is hard to replicate their natural environment. I have had them get mild RIs if allowed to get too cold at night (in the winter). You haven't specified what your room temps are, so it is hard to answer your question. The difficulty is these sources that say 'drop to room temp' they also don't give a temperature, their room may be boiling! Many of my snake rooms are!

I'd drop the night time temps to approx 20c, mininum 18c.

Pure Morelia spilota cheynei are found in Queensland rainforest, here's some climate data:


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

I suggested the OP start a post in this section after he PM'd me (which I have no problem with). I've taken the liberty to copy and paste some additional information which may help others make suggetsions



> i have found mixed answers for night temps, the owner says he leaves the temp the same day and night. So no drop in night, it has a 100W ceramic heater in there on a thermostat and a heat matt on a thermostat too, with that being on the bottom of the hot side. I have read many care sheets and all have different answers, just don't want to drop the temp at night and shock the snake! he says his thermostat for ceramic bulb (100W) is set to 30.
> 
> Just confused at temps, heatmatt temps, ceramic temps etc etc
> 
> ...


There was a little confusion over the species, but once that was known I suggested the OP posted in the open forum as I personally have no experience with this species.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Ok, I would remove the heat mat as its pointless. Set the ceramic to 20/24c, and then add a basking lamp (preferably a Halogen) set to 30/32c. Basking light on 10 to 12 hours per day, ceramic on all the time. Mount the basking lamp and ceramic next to each other with the probes next to each other, that way the ceramic won't click on when the halogen is on.


----------



## CrazyFrog (Dec 19, 2021)

LiasisUK said:


> Ok, I would remove the heat mat as its pointless. Set the ceramic to 20/24c, and then add a basking lamp (preferably a Halogen) set to 30/32c. Basking light on 10 to 12 hours per day, ceramic on all the time. Mount the basking lamp and ceramic next to each other with the probes next to each other, that way the ceramic won't click on when the halogen is on.


*Thank you* for you're great information and the climate data, really helped more than any care sheet did.


----------

